
Symmetric Decomposition of Asymmetric Games - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-19194-4
======
lainon
Blog Post: [https://deepmind.com/blog/game-theory-insights-asymmetric-
mu...](https://deepmind.com/blog/game-theory-insights-asymmetric-multi-agent-
games/)

